# riesen problem mit mac files (data forks)



## Virtual Freak (29. Juli 2002)

Hi leute..
ich hab n riesen problem bei mir hier...
mir sind 57GB Files den Bach hinunter.
ich hoffe das mir hier einer helfen kann. 

Folgende Situation..
Ich habe hier einen WIN NT Server der als File server für unsere MACS diente..da der diskplatz langsam knapp wurde musste ich grössere disks reinbauen..
um das zu machen habe ich die files auf einen backup server..mit ntfs platten kopiert (PC zu PC)
dann hab ich die neuen Disks eingebaut und den server neu aufgesetzt..hat soweit alles geklappt...
nun habe ich die daten weider vom backupserver zurück kopiert und alles ist anders...die files werden von der macs zwar angezeigt aber nicht mehr richtig geöffnet...
alle files welche über extensions (.jpg .gif .eps usw) verfügen kann ich über die programm auswahl auf dem mac zwar öffnen und neu abspeichern..ist zwar mühsam aber geht...
alle files die aber keine solche endung haben kann ich nicht öffnen..auch wenn ich weiss was für n file das sein soll (zb n Quark Express File)
Nun..ich hab schon herausgefunden das das wohl an den verlohrenen Data und Resource Forks liegt..nun hab ich mir das tool MACLAN bzw MAC OPENER besorgt und mal auf dem server istalliert. damit sollte ich die file forks von hand editieren können...wenn ich nun aber das tue funktioniert es auch nicht...

weiss einer von euch n tool mit welchem ich die files retten und oder wenigstens über umwege öffnen kann??

wäre enorm wichtig und ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar.

TIA & Greetz VF


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Juli 2002)

Autsch, das ist nicht so prall. Da informiert man sich doch vorher, BEVOR etwas passiert 

vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite weiter:

http://www.macdisk.com/macsigen.php3

Ansonsten könnten wir den Spass mit AppleScript machen. Sag mir wenn der Link nicht weiterhilft, dann bastel ich Dir was zusammen


----------



## Virtual Freak (31. Juli 2002)

*jo danke*

danke für die mühe ..das was in dem link steht hab ich auch schon rausgefunden...
ich habe das problem mittlerweile soweit behoben das ich alle dateien wieder öffenen kann und somit muss ich keinen datenverlust mehr zu beklagen...aller dings muss ich bei allen files ohne .xxx extension eine extension dazuhauen...meist nur bei quark express dateien.
ich hab zwar auch n tool gefunden das mich die forks editieren lässt...das intressiert quark jedoch nicht...ohne die extension und dann mühsam im quark über datei öffnen... aufmachen und neu abspeichern erkennt er die files nicht.
naja..schade...aber es geht...oder kriegst du n apple skript hin das quark docs erkennt..auch ohne forks..und dann extension hinzufügt und die forks richtig wieder herstellt??

Greetz VF


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2002)

Also erst mal ein paar grundlegende Dinge:

In dem Fork werden 8 bits gesetzt, der Creator typ und der datei Typ setzten sich jeweils aus 4 Zeichen zusammen:

Beispiel:
Quark Express 3.3 Dokument
Creator: XPR3
Type: XDOC

Ich werde mal ein kleines Script hier anhängen und hoffe Du hast schon mal mit Applescript zu tun gehabt 
Zumindest müßtest Du den ScriptEditor finden  

Zusätzlich hänge ich eine zip-datei an mit einem Beispieldroplet das alle Dateien die man darauf zieht zu Xpress 3 Dateien macht. Dazu brauchst Du nur die Standard Scripting Additions von Apple (am besten die neueste Version). Ich kann nicht versprechen das das auf MacOS X läuft, ist aber bis von 9.0.4 bis 9.2 getestet und läuft. (mehr Scripts finden sich auf auch auf meiner Homepage, z. B. beliebige Dateiextension anhängen).

Das Droplet läßt sich so schreiben:


```
on run
	display dialog ("Dies ist ein Droplet, man kann es nicht starten, zieh Dateien darauf!") buttons {"Ups"} default button 1 with icon note giving up after 5
end run

on open theSelection
	tell application "Finder"
		activate
		repeat with theItem in theSelection
      -- Dies ist ein Kommentar: Folgende zwei set-Zeilen darfst Du ändern.
	  	set theItem's creator type to "XPR3"
			set theItem's file type to "XDOC"
		end repeat
	end tell
end open
```

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne weiter zur Verfügung.
Mach keinen Mist mit dem Script, für falsche Benutzung lasse ich mich nicht haftbar machen!

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht mußt du die 'DESKTOP DB' und 'DESKTOP DF' neu generieren (die gibt es bei älteren MacOS-Versionen NICHT. Dafür gibt es genügend freeware tools).

Spätestens DANN müßte es wieder perfekt laufen.


----------



## Virtual Freak (5. August 2002)

*viiielen dank*

ich danke dir viel mal...
ich hab das script das du mir geschreiben hast heute erfolgrei getested...
das erleichter uns hier vieles...
vielen dank noch mal...

Greetz VF


----------



## andyfuerst (18. Januar 2005)

hallo. das thema liegt zwar schon länger zurück. 

aber mich würd interessieren, wie man vorgehen sollte.

hab 2 windows server. (server 2003) einer soll der backup server werden.

wie spiegel ich dann einen server auf den anderen, ohne das die mac daten unbrauchbar werden?

für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

mfg
andy


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Januar 2005)

andyfuerst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo. das thema liegt zwar schon länger zurück.
> 
> aber mich würd interessieren, wie man vorgehen sollte.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere geht das nur wenn du die Daten über den Mac spiegelst MAC->PC und nicht PC->PC. Das Dateisystem sollte NTFS sein. Der Mac sollte den Resource-Fork mit auf dem NTFS-System anlegen, da dieses kompatibel ist. Ein Windows-Rechner kann jedoch den Resource-Fork nicht lesen oder schreiben, weshalb das kopieren von PC zu PC zum scheitern verurteilt ist.
Solange die Daten mit dem Mac kopiert werden sollte alles im grünen Bereich liegen 

Oder man verwendet ein Programm, das eine echte 1:1 Kopie beherrscht


----------

